
Ask HN: Why are there no swiss AWS/Google Cloud Platform regions? - fotcorn
Switzerland has good data protection laws, a big IT industry and it also hosts the biggest Google office outside of the US.<p>So why are there no AWS&#x2F;GCP regions located in Switzerland?
======
pedalpete
I can't say for sure, but I suspect it is related to some matrix of
availability of backbone connection, cost of real estate and number of people
served by the region and cost of electricity.

If you look at the regions, they have Ireland and Frankfurt both already
serving the EU. Why would they need to add Switzerland? What would they gain?

